# Staubsauger verstopft, wie Verstopfung lösen?



## Gamer090 (11. August 2015)

*Staubsauger verstopft, wie Verstopfung lösen?*

Hi zusammen

Habe mit dem Staubsauger einen dämlichen Fehler gemacht, ich habe Spinnweben eingesaugt.  Und jetzt ist der Staubsauger verstopft, jemand eine Idee wie ich die Rohre des Staubsaugers wieder sauber kriege?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2015)

*AW: Staubsauger verstopft, wie Verstopfung lösen?*

Was hast du für Spinnen? man könnte die mit einem Wasserschlauch wo man den Eingang abdichtet versuchen durchzuspülen. Auch gibt es solche Bürsten womit die Masse der Rohre wohl leicht zu reinigen wäre


----------



## Research (11. August 2015)

*AW: Staubsauger verstopft, wie Verstopfung lösen?*

Was hast du für nen Staubsauger?

Oder besser, WAS FÜR SPINNE DIE NEN STAUBSAUGER VERSTOPFEN!


----------



## Gamer090 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Staubsauger verstopft, wie Verstopfung lösen?*

Ich gehe davon aus das es die Spinnweben sind weil es ist erst seit dem so. Der Staubsauger ist auch nicht mehr so Leistungsstark seit bei mir das Bad renoviert wurde und der Sanitär mit meinem Sauger etwas eingesaugt hat das er nicht sollte. Eigentlich hätte er einen eigenen mitnehmen sollen.
Mit spülen kann ich es mal versuchen mal sehen ob es funktioniert.
Und die Spinnen sind max 5cm gross


----------



## alf666 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Staubsauger verstopft, wie Verstopfung lösen?*



Research schrieb:


> Was hast du für nen Staubsauger?
> 
> Oder besser, WAS FÜR SPINNE DIE NEN STAUBSAUGER VERSTOPFEN!



Gibt halt schon recht große Spinnen  Hund im SpinnenkostÃ¼m erschreckt Passanten Video - LOL-Andreas - MyVideo


----------



## XeT (11. August 2015)

*AW: Staubsauger verstopft, wie Verstopfung lösen?*

Ich rate jetzt mal da wir nicht wissen was für Sauger du hast. Deiner ist beutellos, somit gibt's keine vollen Beutel mehr aber einen vollen Filter. Diesen musst du zerlegen und den Staub aus den Lamellen entfernen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. August 2015)

*AW: Staubsauger verstopft, wie Verstopfung lösen?*

Hallo,

Das Problen koennte mit dem Netzteil zusammen haengen. 
Alles unter einem BeQuiet E10 baujahr 2015 (fahrleistung maximal 10km) ist nunmal problematisch wegen der phasenphalanxverschiebung und weil ein dirt devil extrem viele lastwechsel auf der schiene hat.








Ne im ernst....

Schreib mal was du fuer ein modell hast.
Grundsaetlich muss man schon zwischen denen mit wegwerfbeutel und festeln kunststofftank usw unterscheiden.

Bei meinem dirt devil hat eine komplette demontage des tanks und abschliessendes abspuelen in der badewann der einzelnen teile wunder bewirkt.
Wahnsinn was da an dreck rauskommt.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Staubsauger verstopft, wie Verstopfung lösen?*

*Gamer090*

Wenn das hier so weiter geht, sind wir bald bei Pommes mit Majo.


----------



## Stueppi (11. August 2015)

*AW: Staubsauger verstopft, wie Verstopfung lösen?*

Wenn mein Staubsauger seine Saugkraft verliert (klingt ein wenig wie der Anfang von einer Werbung xD) wasche ich den Filter hinten aus. Sind 2, ein Luftfilter aus diesem Papierähnlichen zeug, den mach ich ohne wasser etwas sauber und einer der sich anfühlt wie ein Schwamm, den spül ich gut aus. Meistens behebt dass das Problem und schuld war meistens Steinstaub vom Bohren oder so.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Staubsauger verstopft, wie Verstopfung lösen?*



XeT schrieb:


> Ich rate jetzt mal da wir nicht wissen was für Sauger du hast. Deiner ist beutellos, somit gibt's keine vollen Beutel mehr aber einen vollen Filter. Diesen musst du zerlegen und den Staub aus den Lamellen entfernen.



Du hast richtig geratten das ist er  Der Filter sitzt in der mitte und der ist eigentlich ganz ok oder meinst du den Filter hinten? 



ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> *Gamer090*
> 
> Wenn das hier so weiter geht, sind wir bald bei Pommes mit Majo.



Ich mag Pommes eher mit Ketchup  



Stueppi schrieb:


> Wenn mein Staubsauger seine Saugkraft verliert (klingt ein wenig wie der Anfang von einer Werbung xD) wasche ich den Filter hinten aus. Sind 2, ein Luftfilter aus diesem Papierähnlichen zeug, den mach ich ohne wasser etwas sauber und einer der sich anfühlt wie ein Schwamm, den spül ich gut aus. Meistens behebt dass das Problem und schuld war meistens Steinstaub vom Bohren oder so.



Werde ich mal machen und das Modell ist auf der Herstellerseite nicht mehr zu finden


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (11. August 2015)

*AW: Staubsauger verstopft, wie Verstopfung lösen?*

@warawarawiiu


Klasse 

@Gamer090
Bei den 5cm großen Spinnen in Deiner Wohnung ist hoffentlich der Körper inkl. Beine gemeint. :eek:

Hast Du mal geschaut, ob nicht einfach eine Socke irgendwo im Rohr hängt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2015)

*AW: Staubsauger verstopft, wie Verstopfung lösen?*

War dann wohl doch Spiderman der ins Rohr geraten ist . Vielleicht steckt ja ein Stein / Fliesenstück im Rohr? Ich würde beim Schnüffelstück anfangen den zu zerlegen und auf " Verstopfungen " zu kontrollieren


----------



## Brotregal (11. August 2015)

*AW: Staubsauger verstopft, wie Verstopfung lösen?*

Check erstmal nur den Schlauch, dann das ^Eingangsloch^ des Staubsaugers und am Ende im Staubsauger. Wenn du nichts findest, ist er wohl kaputt


----------



## Gamer090 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Staubsauger verstopft, wie Verstopfung lösen?*

Habe mal den Schlauch und die weiteren Teile des Rüssels durchgespült mal sehen wie es morgen wird


----------



## ASD_588 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Staubsauger verstopft, wie Verstopfung lösen?*

Wen es etwas weiches drinnen ist dan wird das schon mal lästig...

Eventuell nen meterstab sofern er reicht oder ne eisenstange hernehmen.


----------



## XeT (12. August 2015)

*AW: Staubsauger verstopft, wie Verstopfung lösen?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Du hast richtig geratten das ist er  Der Filter sitzt in der mitte und der ist eigentlich ganz ok



Genau diesen meine ich. Der Staub sitzt zwischen den Lamellen wenn man die nicht aufbiegt sieht man den auch nicht. Ich muss das so alle 6 Monate machen. Mit dem Staub dem ich dann drin habe könnte ich ein 20m^2 Zimmer verschmutzen. Ich Nehm dann immer ein Pinsel und mach den 5min sauber. Einfach alles raus kratzen.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Staubsauger verstopft, wie Verstopfung lösen?*

Heute lief der Sauger wieder rund wie er sollte und das sogar mit der geringsten Leistung, hat alles eingesaugt was ihm vor dem Rüssel kam.  

Vielen Dank euch allen für die Tipps werde ich beim nächsten mal wenn es wieder passiert wieder anwenden,


----------

